# Tivo Feature Request



## Obie25 (Mar 10, 2005)

Okay, I have an idea for a new Tivo Feature. And perhaps its just because Im too lazy to go to the "To Do List" and figure out if my season passes are set up in the correct priority......but the thought occured to me when they switched the line up for Law & Order that ended up conflicting with American Idol. Unfortunately I had Law & Order one higher on the priority list than AI and ended up missing almost all of AI when I realized what had happened. 

So here is my thought -- how about in the "Now Playing List" (really the only screen I regularly use every day) would it possible to have a folder titled "Today's Conflicts" and you could go into the folder and it would show conflicts based on your season passes and what will be taped and what will not be taped.

It probably would be empty most days. *shrug* I dont know if its a possiblity. 
And if anyone else encountered the above. But it would provide a quick check of the conflicts..and then allow us to switch the recording options of the conflict. For that one particular day?

Just a thought!

Lovin' the Tivo Lifestyle!


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Hit Tivo button, 2 to go to the "To Do List", then select Recording History. This will show you what won't record and why.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

I have a request too. I'd like to see stuff like this suggestion being posted in the proper forum
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=6 Where it belongs.

edit:
My request was granted. How about yours?


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

You just hit the number '2' on the remote and it jumps to the To Do List? Thanks! I'll try that tonight.

Hopefully this will all soon be a moot point once I get a dual tuner Tivo of some variety


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Puppy76 said:


> You just hit the number '2' on the remote and it jumps to the To Do List? Thanks! I'll try that tonight.


It only does this if you are at the main menu when you press '*2*'. Which is why that post told you the press the '*TiVo*' button first.

'TiVo' - takes you to the main menu
'2' - then takes you to the ToDo List.

(A few other alternatives; see the code list at the top of the underground forum for a full listing)
'1' - then takes you to the Season Pass Manager
'3' - then takes you to the Wishlist Manager


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow, thanks! I had no idea those shortcuts exist. I'll print them out and stick them next to my Tivo until they're memorized


----------



## dgh (Jul 24, 2000)

TiVo button + 4 Browse by Name 
TiVo button + 5 Browse by Channel 
TiVo button + 6 Browse by Time 
TiVo button + 7 Record Time/Channel (manual recording) 
TiVo button + 8 Suggestions 
TiVo button + 9 Showcases 
TiVo button + Slow Motion button Messages and Setup 
TiVo button + 0 The best one yet!


----------



## tombaker (Jun 20, 2005)

Just give me the sound of the TV program being recorded (ie LiveTV) while I am scrolling around the menus and I would be happy


----------

